
The Microsoft way (part 41): vulnerable by (poor implementation of bad) design - based2
http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2016/Jul/63
======
based2
[https://theintercept.com/2016/07/29/a-famed-hacker-is-
gradin...](https://theintercept.com/2016/07/29/a-famed-hacker-is-grading-
thousands-of-programs-and-may-revolutionize-software-in-the-process/)

